# '67 GTO fuel pump replacement questions



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a '67 GTO with a 400 engine and a factory 2bbl carb. It's been over 30 years since I replaced my mechanical fuel pump. Lately the car has had some starting and running issues. I had the carb professionally rebuilt but I am still concerned about my old fuel pump. I would think that as old as the pump is and with it pumping ethanol gas I would be wise to replace it. Also, there is only a brass barrel for a fuel filter located at the carb inlet. Would I be wise to add an inline fuel filter before the fuel pump when I replace the oid pump? That way I will have a filter before the pump and one after the pump. Would this new inline fuel filter affect the pumping ability of a new fuel pump? Any suggestions?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, an in line filter before the carburetor is a good idea. You should not need one before the pump. No, the in line filter will not adversely affect your pump pressure. Matt


----------

